

What are some useful tips for tuning programs running on the JVM? - yarapavan
http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-useful-tips-for-tuning-programs-running-on-the-JVM

======
yarapavan
A complete list of JVM options is available online at
<http://blogs.sun.com/watt/resource/jvm-options-list.html>

